# Teamspeak interface mit JFrame funktioniert nicht



## PhillTV (8. Jan 2020)

Hallo, ich arbeite zurzeit an einem Teamspeak3 Bot. Dieser läuft, wenn man ihn ausführt, in der CMD. Wenn man eine JFrame erstellt kann man die TS³-API nicht reinmachen, weil sonst nur der JFrame sich öffnet und nichts passiert. weiß irgendjemand eine lösung?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Jan 2020)

Die Glaskugel sagt, Du sollst den EDT nicht blockieren.


----------



## PhillTV (8. Jan 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die Glaskugel sagt, Du sollst den EDT nicht blockieren.



heißt gleich nochmal? ^-^?


----------



## sascha-sphw (8. Jan 2020)

PhillTV hat gesagt.:


> heißt gleich nochmal? ^-^?


https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/concurrency/dispatch.html


----------

